# ever tried self-employment?



## dtowne (Jan 4, 2010)

Greetings.  I've been a member since 2002 and am a CPC since 2003, this is my first post here.  I have decided to look for individual contracts for coding and auditing.  I wonder how many of us have tried this before and if you have, do you have any success stories or other stories to share about it?  Any advice or recommendations?  I have not worked as a coder since 2006, so I'm taking a big leap on getting back into the game.  I have taken out an ad with Yahoo search marketing for my specific area and am set to begin a mass mailing campaign to search for clients.  If you would like to view my website then please go to http://tmbcs.webs.com .  I am still in the development phase and could use any suggestions you might have.  Sincere Thanks, ~Deanna Marie Towne, CPC


----------



## EMACHORRO (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello....I read your post, and to be honest, everybody that i know who is a coder mainly works either from home and/or in an office/hospital....you should try to talk to consultants, they work on their own. 


good luck


----------

